# OPI Summer 09: Sunbelievable Collection



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

OPI Sunbelievable Collection

Featuring four incredible primary shades to celebrate the simplicity of summer days, Sunbelievable is fun, sunny and the perfect colors for summer. Enjoy the orangey red, a true primary blue, the most sunny yellow you've ever seen and a beautifully flirty fuchsia. 













Banana Bandanna





If The Fushcia Fits





I'm his Coral-Friend





Sea? I told you!


source


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 8, 2009)

The yellow is okay..


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a bit of a blah collection for me, nothing really outstanding. I do like the look of 'I'm His Coral- Friend' though, it looks like a fun colour, nice on toes I would think


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the coral colour, but the collection is generally 'meh' - the yellow is gorgeous, I saw a pair of the cutest scrunch boots in that colour today, but I don't really like it as a nail colour. It's more of a sun dress and beach bag colour, you know?


----------



## bCreative (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the blue...but other than that this collection doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 8, 2009)

Ha, I like the "sea I told you!" name


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the yellow and the coral.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the yellow! I've been on the hunt for a good yellow, so maybe this will be the one.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the yellow color, but the rest are boring...


----------

